# Router Lift/plate sizes



## shields (Sep 19, 2017)

Looking at adding a router table extension to my new SawStop contractors saw (don't have the saw yet). Checking out the various options for tables, the BenchDog cast iron table looks like the best. Unfortunately, the opening in their top is 8 1/4" X 11 3/4". I have an older Woodpecker Unilift that I really like but, of course, it's 9 1/4.
Seems to me that Benchdog would sell a lot more tables/extensions if they offered them in both sizes. The only lifts I could that fit their tables are the cheap Rockler Lift FX and their own Benchdog brand, the BenchDog is $400+

So, maybe I keep my Unilift and make a plywood/laminate table extension? Any thoughts?
Stan


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I vote for making your own. That way you get what you want, not what someone else things you want, it's less expensive, it's more fun, and you don't feel bad about making changes to it if you feel like it. I don't buy much of anything, if I can make it myself instead.

I am not a fan of router lifts. I much prefer a router plate you can just pop out, router and all, make what ever changes you need to do, or even swap in another plate and router with a different bit, and just pop it in. I've got 5 routers, each screwed to a homemade router plate, and I can change one for another in maybe 30 seconds, definitely less than a minute.


----------



## shields (Sep 19, 2017)

Hmmm, good thought. I do like the ease of setting bit height with a lift tho. I do keep commonly used bits (like roundovers) in a few routers for freehand use.
I think it's silly for manufacturers like BenchDog to make products that only work with their own, they lose a lot of sales. If they make a good router lift, people will buy it, they don't do their brand any good by forcing the customer to use their Lift, they would sell more tables if they embraced the customers that already own a lift/plate instead of creating resentment by forcing the use of their own.


----------



## Terry Q (Mar 2, 2017)

The odd ball is Rockler offering everything in their non-standard 8 1/4x11 3/4 size. Benchdog is a Rockler brand, hence the 8 1/4x11 3/4 size. 

I had a rockler top that I wanted to get a better lift for and discovered the Master Lift II is offered in both a 9 1/4 and 8 1/4 size. It's possible other manufactures do the same thing.

By the way, if you can afford it, get a lift. Dealing with plates, and under the table adjustments may be ok for some but they don't know what they are missing. The only time I ever reach under my table is to adjust the speed of the router. The only thing I'm missing is a few more bucks that I'll never think about again. 


In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.


----------



## shields (Sep 19, 2017)

Ah, thanks, I suspected Rockler and Benchdog to be one and the same :-(
I agree, I have had lifts in the past, and want to use my Woodpecker Unilift again in an extension on my soon to be bought SawStop contractors saw.
It's tough to find information, I called SawStop to ask for the hole locations of the table extensions and they said they didn't know, I should go to a dealer and measure them. They acted like I was ridiculous for asking such a question, yikes, maybe I want to rethink buying a SawStop.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

There are several sizes. It seems that there is no standard size, but I guess that the company that sells the most of their size will eventually be the standard setter when all the dust settles. 

Just beware, that you need to match your table opening to the plate or lift that you buy. If you buy a different lift later on, you may need to modify or replace your table top. Peach Tree Woodworking Peachtree Woodworking Supply also sells a cast iron extension table and when I last checked, the Woodpeckers PRL-V2 will fit it, but the lift has rounded corners and the opening in the Peach Tree extension is square cornered. Not really a problem, but not ideal either. I was considering this pair and went back and forth between their trade show booths checking this. But then the money got spent on something else, so I still haven't upgraded.. 

Charley


----------



## olliecooper (Jul 18, 2013)

Sawstop had previously announced that they were going to release their own version of a router table extension for the contractor saw. You may want to reach out to them about the planned lift opening size. It seems likely to me that it will support standard lifts. To answer a point someone brought up, Benchdog is owned by Rockler. That is why the cut out only fits Rockler lifts.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Terry Q said:


> The odd ball is Rockler offering everything in their non-standard 8 1/4x11 3/4 size. Benchdog is a Rockler brand, hence the 8 1/4x11 3/4 size.
> 
> I had a rockler top that I wanted to get a better lift for and discovered the Master Lift II is offered in both a 9 1/4 and 8 1/4 size. It's possible other manufactures do the same thing.
> 
> ...


Does anybody remember the size of the Rockler plates changing some years back? I remember because I had the Rockler top (old style had t-molding around the edge rather than the current model which is sanded, varnished MDF) and had to replace it when I bought the Bench Dog lift. I don't remember for sure any more, but think that the old plate was wider.


----------

